# REO Pre-Order Round 4 now open - upgraded 510 connector



## Oupa (13/2/15)

​We are now opening up another pre-order for REOSmods and the good news is that they will now all come with the upgraded 510 connector!

We will leave it open until Friday 20 February ** EDIT: See new date below **

Please reply to this thread with your order. Using numbering for each REO ordered, be sure to copy the list of REO orders, add your @forum name as well as which Reomizer, button cover, accessories and extra doors you want. If you know of anyone looking to buy a REO, point them to this thread to get their order and colour combination in on time.

*** Update/Edit ***

OK, so its a go for this pre order round! Hopefully all aspiring bottom feed enthusiasts have made up their minds if they need a REO by now 

*New cut off for REO pre orders: Sunday, 8 March.*

Pre order pricing will be similar to the previous pre order... additional REOs ordered for stock will be sold on the Vapour Mountain website at a slightly higher price than the special pre order prices below:

REO Grand or Mini - Solid body and solid door: R2150
REO Grand or Mini - Solid body with SL door: R2250
REO Grand or Mini - SL Body and SL door: R2350

Reomizers and other accessory prices can be seen on our website.

*R1000* deposit will be required to secure your REOSmods pre order. You can go here to make payment of the R1000 deposit: http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/shop/new/reo-pre-order-deposit/ Balance will be due once stock arrives and invoices are sent.

Please post below with your forum name and complete order specifications. Remember to copy and paste complete list of orders before adding your own order.


----------



## Oupa (13/2/15)

1. @???? - LP REO Grand ????


----------



## Oupa (19/2/15)

So stock only this time around? No pre-orders?


----------



## Andre (19/2/15)

Oupa said:


> So stock only this time around? No pre-orders?


Have an idea everyone is waiting to see how the KUI measures up.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh (19/2/15)

And its the wrong time of the year ️


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


----------



## Oupa (19/2/15)

KU...what?

Lol! Just kidding, also waiting to hear what the verdict is on those. Would be interesting to hear the thoughts of a die-hard Reonaut on one of those.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## abdul (19/2/15)

Maybe postpone it a bit ? Give the guys a chance to get paid and see what their budget is

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Oupa (19/2/15)

Not a bad idea. Will hold off till the end of the month/beginning next month. Just don't want to run out on spares stock though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## abdul (19/2/15)

Haha I need some spares bro. Just don't know what to get yet. Reonaut noob


----------



## Oupa (19/2/15)

Bottles, repair kit, o-rings and magnets... and you should be set for any issues you might run into.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## annemarievdh (19/2/15)

Oupa said:


> Not a bad idea. Will hold off till the end of the month/beginning next month. Just don't want to run out on spares stock though



Lacily I ordered my spares today before you run out of stock


----------



## abdul (19/2/15)

Can I pm U and take it from there @Oupa


----------



## Oupa (20/2/15)

Sure @abdul

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Oupa (20/2/15)

Great thx @annemarievdh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (20/2/15)

@Oupa, @Andre, I am also waiting to see what the outcome is


----------



## Oupa (2/3/15)

OK, so its a go for this pre order round! Hopefully all aspiring bottom feed enthusiasts have made up their minds if they need a REO by now 

*New cut off for REO pre orders: Sunday, 8 March.*

Pre order pricing will be similar to the previous pre order... additional REOs ordered for stock will be sold on the Vapour Mountain website at a slightly higher price than the special pre order prices below:

REO Grand or Mini - Solid body and solid door: R2150
REO Grand or Mini - Solid body with SL door: R2250
REO Grand or Mini - SL Body and SL door: R2350

Reomizers and other accessory prices can be seen on our website.

*R1000* deposit will be required to secure your REOSmods pre order. You can go here to make payment of the R1000 deposit: http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/shop/new/reo-pre-order-deposit/ Remember to note your *Forum Name* in the order notes when checking out. Balance will be due once stock arrives and invoices are sent.

Please post below with your forum name and complete order specifications. Remember to copy and paste complete list of orders before adding your own order.


----------



## Oupa (2/3/15)

1. @????? - LP REO Grand - ??? or LP REO Mini - ??? with Reomizer ??? and ???


----------



## Necris (2/3/15)

As a matter of interest,can a person order a blemished mod with these orders too?


----------



## Kaizer (2/3/15)

1. @Kaizer - 1 x LP REO Grand Solid body (White) with SL door (Metallic Blue)

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Oupa (2/3/15)

Unfortunately blemished mods are only available directly on the REOSmods website. By the time we place our order with REOSmods, a specific blemished mod might no longer be available as they tend to sell quite quickly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vincent (2/3/15)

1. @Kaizer - 1 x LP REO Grand Solid body (White) with SL door (Metallic Blue)
2. @Vincent - 1 x LP/SL REO Grand White, 3 x o-rings for atomizer, 5 x 6ml bottle + tube kits, 1 x aluminium button, 1 x repair kit


----------



## Andre (2/3/15)

Vincent said:


> 1. @Kaizer - 1 x LP REO Grand Solid body (White) with SL door (Metallic Blue)
> 2. @Vincent - 1 x LP/SL REO Grand White, 3 x o-rings for atomizer, 5 x 6ml bottle + tube kits, 1 x aluminium button, 1 x repair kit


Presume the repair kit is for your other Reos. Seems to me with the new ss adjustable 510 connectjions one now only really needs a spare spring and a spare positive contact as a "repair kit". Maybe @Oupa can confirm with Reosmods.


----------



## Vincent (2/3/15)

Andre said:


> Presume the repair kit is for your other Reos. Seems to me with the new ss adjustable 510 connectjions one now only really needs a spare spring and a spare positive contact as a "repair kit". Maybe @Oupa can confirm with Reosmods.



Thanks for raising this @Andre, I was actually wondering the same thing, figured I'd just throw it into the order at any rate and any incompatible parts could be used for my existing Reo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oupa (2/3/15)

1. @Kaizer - 1 x LP REO Grand Solid body (White) with SL door (Metallic Blue)
2. @Vincent - 1 x LP/SL REO Grand White, 3 x o-rings for atomizer, 5 x 6ml bottle + tube kits, 1 x aluminium button, 1 x repair kit
3. @Jos - 1 x REO Grand White LP/SL


----------



## Oupa (2/3/15)

Will find out about contact pin in Repair Kits.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Attie (4/3/15)

1. @Kaizer - 1 x LP REO Grand Solid body (White) with SL door (Metallic Blue)
2. @Vincent - 1 x LP/SL REO Grand White, 3 x o-rings for atomizer, 5 x 6ml bottle + tube kits, 1 x aluminium button, 1 x repair kit
3. @Jos - 1 x REO Grand White LP/SL
4. @Attie - 1x LP REO Grand Solid body ( Black Anodized ) with SL door ( Kawasaki Green ), 1x REO Grand SL Door (Orange ) , 1x aluminum button cover


----------



## Oupa (4/3/15)

1. @Kaizer - 1 x LP REO Grand Solid body (White) with SL door (Metallic Blue)
2. @Vincent - 1 x LP/SL REO Grand White, 3 x o-rings for atomizer, 5 x 6ml bottle + tube kits, 1 x aluminium button, 1 x Grand repair kit
3. @Jos - 1 x REO Grand White LP/SL
4. @Attie - 1x LP REO Grand Solid body ( Black Anodized ) with SL door ( Kawasaki Green ), 1x REO Grand SL Door (Orange )
5. @Imthiaz Khan - 2 x LP/SL Reo Grand in Metallic Blue, 1 x LP RM2, 2 x Aluminium Button Covers, 4 x Delrin Black Drip Tips


----------



## Andre (4/3/15)

Presume that must be "SL", not SP for Mr Khan?


----------



## Oupa (4/3/15)

Fixed... thx @Andre !


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (4/3/15)

Thank you @Andre and @Oupa 

@Oupa, please change my button covers to Aluminum. Thanks


----------



## Andre (4/3/15)

Andre said:


> Presume the repair kit is for your other Reos. Seems to me with the new ss adjustable 510 connectjions one now only really needs a spare spring and a spare positive contact as a "repair kit". Maybe @Oupa can confirm with Reosmods.





Oupa said:


> Will find out about contact pin in Repair Kits.



Have asked Rob at Reosmods about this via PM on ECF. He replied that the center pin is different and no longer has a flexible gasket (thanks heavens) and that it is a solid system. He will work at putting a repair kit together for the Reos with the new connection. The only difference from the current repair kit will be the center pin with center pin parts, as I understand it.

Reactions: Thanks 3


----------



## Oupa (5/3/15)

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Thank you @Andre and @Oupa
> 
> @Oupa, please change my button covers to Aluminum. Thanks



Done!



Andre said:


> Have asked Rob at Reosmods about this via PM on ECF. He replied that the center pin is different and no longer has a flexible gasket (thanks heavens) and that it is a solid system. He will work at putting a repair kit together for the Reos with the new connection. The only difference from the current repair kit will be the center pin with center pin parts, as I understand it.



According to Robert, there will be no 510 connector/pin in the new repair kits or available to buy from him:

"Hi Benji, The only parts needed would be springs, positive contacts and feed tubes. The 510 itself is pretty much indestructible. I haven't made a kit yet for the new mods but I can sell the parts of course.

I don’t sell the new 510 connection I don’t think one would ever need a new 510. These are pressed into the mods its not something that a regular person could replace.

Robert"

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (5/3/15)

Oupa said:


> According to Robert, there will be no 510 connector/pin in the new repair kits or available to buy from him:
> 
> "Hi Benji, The only parts needed would be springs, positive contacts and feed tubes. The 510 itself is pretty much indestructible. I haven't made a kit yet for the new mods but I can sell the parts of course.
> 
> ...


That makes more sense from what he said to me as well. So a repair kit for Reos with the ss adjustable 510 would only have a spring, a positive contact and a feed tube kit.
Presume you will be bringing in some repair kits for the older 510 Reos? And then maybe some positive contacts separately? Think you still have springs in stock.


----------



## Oupa (5/3/15)

We have Mini repair kits left in stock and will be ordering more Grand repair kits. Also have springs in stock. And yes, we will definitely get stock of the positive contacts as well.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Attie (5/3/15)

@Oupa , can you please add 1x aluminum button cover to my order.

Thanks


----------



## abdul (5/3/15)

hope you bring in a good amount of spares, when will they arrive? need to order


----------



## Oupa (5/3/15)

1. @Kaizer - 1 x LP REO Grand Solid body (White) with SL door (Metallic Blue)
2. @Vincent - 1 x LP/SL REO Grand White, 3 x o-rings for atomizer, 5 x 6ml bottle + tube kits, 1 x aluminium button, 1 x Grand repair kit
3. @Jos - 1 x REO Grand White LP/SL
4. @Attie - 1x LP REO Grand Solid body ( Black Anodized ) with SL door ( Kawasaki Green ), 1x REO Grand SL Door (Orange ), 1 x Aluminium Button Cover
5. @Imthiaz Khan - 2 x LP/SL Reo Grand in Metallic Blue, 1 x LP RM2, 2 x Aluminium Button Covers, 4 x Delrin Black Drip Tips

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Oupa (5/3/15)

Attie said:


> @Oupa , can you please add 1x aluminum button cover to my order.
> 
> Thanks



Done!



abdul said:


> hope you bring in a good amount of spares, when will they arrive? need to order



We always bring in plenty of everything, but some items go quickly.


----------



## abdul (5/3/15)

Oupa said:


> Done!
> 
> 
> 
> We always bring in plenty of everything, but some items go quickly.


thanks, i pm'd you what i need last week, so when stock arrives i may add a few more items


----------



## Apovic (5/3/15)

1.@Kaizer - 1 x LP REO Grand Solid body (White) with SL door (Metallic Blue)
2.@Vincent - 1 x LP/SL REO Grand White, 3 x o-rings for atomizer, 5 x 6ml bottle + tube kits, 1 x aluminium button, 1 x Grand repair kit
3.@Jos - 1 x REO Grand White LP/SL
4.@Attie - 1x LP REO Grand Solid body ( Black Anodized ) with SL door ( Kawasaki Green ), 1x REO Grand SL Door (Orange ), 1 x Aluminium Button Cover
5.@Imthiaz Khan - 2 x LP/SL Reo Grand in Metallic Blue, 1 x LP RM2, 2 x Aluminium Button Covers, 4 x Delrin Black Drip Tips
6.@Apovic -1 x LP/SL REO Grand body (White) with SL door (Metallic Blue)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oupa (5/3/15)

1. @Kaizer - 1 x LP REO Grand Solid body (White) with SL door (Metallic Blue)
2. @Vincent - 1 x LP/SL REO Grand White, 3 x o-rings for atomizer, 5 x 6ml bottle + tube kits, 1 x aluminium button, 1 x Grand repair kit
3. @Jos - 1 x REO Grand White LP/SL
4. @Attie - 1x LP REO Grand Solid body (Black Anodized) with SL door (Kawasaki Green), 1x REO Grand SL Door (Orange), 1 x Aluminium Button Cover
5. @Imthiaz Khan - 2 x LP/SL Reo Grand in Metallic Blue, 1 x LP RM2, 2 x Aluminium Button Covers, 4 x Delrin Black Drip Tips
6. @Apovic -1 x LP/SL REO Grand body (White) with SL door (Metallic Blue)


----------



## Oupa (5/3/15)

Thank you for all the pre orders so far guys! Only 3 days to go before we close pre orders. Please let all your friends know to get their REO orders in now!


----------



## Daniel (5/3/15)

1. @Kaizer - 1 x LP REO Grand Solid body (White) with SL door (Metallic Blue)
2. @Vincent - 1 x LP/SL REO Grand White, 3 x o-rings for atomizer, 5 x 6ml bottle + tube kits, 1 x aluminium button, 1 x Grand repair kit
3. @Jos - 1 x REO Grand White LP/SL
4. @Attie - 1x LP REO Grand Solid body (Black Anodized) with SL door (Kawasaki Green), 1x REO Grand SL Door (Orange), 1 x Aluminium Button Cover
5. @Imthiaz Khan - 2 x LP/SL Reo Grand in Metallic Blue, 1 x LP RM2, 2 x Aluminium Button Covers, 4 x Delrin Black Drip Tips
6. @Apovic -1 x LP/SL REO Grand body (White) with SL door (Metallic Blue)
7. @Daniel - 1x LP REO Grand Solid body (Black Anodized) with SL door (Metallic Blue) , 3 x o-rings for RM2 , 1 x 6ml bottle and tube kit , 5 x 6ml bottles , 1 x black delrin button cover


----------



## Oupa (5/3/15)

Just a reminder:
*
Cut off for REO pre orders: Sunday, 8 March.*

Pre order pricing will be similar to the previous pre order... additional REOs ordered for stock will be sold on the Vapour Mountain website at a slightly higher price than the special pre order prices below:

REO Grand or Mini - Solid body and solid door: R2150
REO Grand or Mini - Solid body with SL door: R2250
REO Grand or Mini - SL Body and SL door: R2350

Reomizers and other accessory prices can be seen on our website.

*R1000* deposit will be required to secure your REOSmods pre order. You can go here to make payment of the R1000 deposit:http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/shop/new/reo-pre-order-deposit/ Remember to note your *Forum Name* in the order notes when checking out. Balance will be due once stock arrives and invoices are sent.

Please post below with your forum name and complete order specifications. Remember to copy and paste complete list of orders before adding your own order.


----------



## KB_314 (7/3/15)

1. @Kaizer - 1 x LP REO Grand Solid body (White) with SL door (Metallic Blue)
2. @Vincent - 1 x LP/SL REO Grand White, 3 x o-rings for atomizer, 5 x 6ml bottle + tube kits, 1 x aluminium button, 1 x Grand repair kit
3. @Jos - 1 x REO Grand White LP/SL
4. @Attie - 1x LP REO Grand Solid body (Black Anodized) with SL door (Kawasaki Green), 1x REO Grand SL Door (Orange), 1 x Aluminium Button Cover
5. @Imthiaz Khan - 2 x LP/SL Reo Grand in Metallic Blue, 1 x LP RM2, 2 x Aluminium Button Covers, 4 x Delrin Black Drip Tips
6. @Apovic -1 x LP/SL REO Grand body (White) with SL door (Metallic Blue)
7. @Daniel - 1x LP REO Grand Solid body (Black Anodized) with SL door (Metallic Blue) , 3 x o-rings for RM2 , 1 x 6ml bottle and tube kit , 5 x 6ml bottles , 1 x black delrin button cover
8. @KB_314 - 1x LP/SL Reo Grand (Tumbled), 1x LP RM2 (Brass), 1x Brass Button Cover, 4x 6ml Bottles, 1x 6ml Bottle & Tube Kit, 4x Magnets, 1x Spring, 4x 1mm o rings, 4x 1.5mm o rings

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (7/3/15)

1. @Kaizer - 1 x LP REO Grand Solid body (White) with SL door (Metallic Blue)
2. @Vincent - 1 x LP/SL REO Grand White, 3 x o-rings for atomizer, 5 x 6ml bottle + tube kits, 1 x aluminium button, 1 x Grand repair kit
3. @Jos - 1 x REO Grand White LP/SL
4. @Attie - 1x LP REO Grand Solid body (Black Anodized) with SL door (Kawasaki Green), 1x REO Grand SL Door (Orange), 1 x Aluminium Button Cover
5. @Imthiaz Khan - 4 x LP/SL Reo Grand in Metallic Blue, 3 x LP RM2, 4 x Aluminium Button Covers, 6 x Delrin Black Drip Tips, 1 x Magnet, 6 x Reomizer Post Screws
6. @Apovic -1 x LP/SL REO Grand body (White) with SL door (Metallic Blue)
7. @Daniel - 1x LP REO Grand Solid body (Black Anodized) with SL door (Metallic Blue) , 3 x o-rings for RM2 , 1 x 6ml bottle and tube kit , 5 x 6ml bottles , 1 x black delrin button cover
8. @KB_314 - 1x LP/SL Reo Grand (Tumbled), 1x LP RM2 (Brass), 1x Brass Button Cover, 4x 6ml Bottles, 1x 6ml Bottle & Tube Kit, 4x Magnets, 1x Spring, 4x 1mm o rings, 4x 1.5mm o rings


----------



## Andre (7/3/15)

Wow, @Imthiaz Khan you take no prisoners - 4 Reos in one go, must be record! Awesome!!! Way to go, mate.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (7/3/15)

Lol, thanks @Andre 
Wanted to go for a high-end regulated device but Reos are the most simple and easy to use mod ever, so I'm just going to stick with them only.


----------



## Andre (7/3/15)

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Lol, thanks @Andre
> Wanted to go for a high-end regulated device but Reos are the most simple and easy to use mod ever, so I'm just going to stick with them only.


I totally agree, have tried them all - always come back to the Reo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oupa (8/3/15)

Nice one @Imthiaz Khan ! Thanks!

Reminder: Pre orders closing by the end of today.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Silver (8/3/15)

1. @Kaizer - 1 x LP REO Grand Solid body (White) with SL door (Metallic Blue)
2. @Vincent - 1 x LP/SL REO Grand White, 3 x o-rings for atomizer, 5 x 6ml bottle + tube kits, 1 x aluminium button, 1 x Grand repair kit
3. @Jos - 1 x REO Grand White LP/SL
4. @Attie - 1x LP REO Grand Solid body (Black Anodized) with SL door (Kawasaki Green), 1x REO Grand SL Door (Orange), 1 x Aluminium Button Cover
5. @Imthiaz Khan - 4 x LP/SL Reo Grand in Metallic Blue, 3 x LP RM2, 4 x Aluminium Button Covers, 6 x Delrin Black Drip Tips, 1 x Magnet, 6 x Reomizer Post Screws
6. @Apovic -1 x LP/SL REO Grand body (White) with SL door (Metallic Blue)
7. @Daniel - 1x LP REO Grand Solid body (Black Anodized) with SL door (Metallic Blue) , 3 x o-rings for RM2 , 1 x 6ml bottle and tube kit , 5 x 6ml bottles , 1 x black delrin button cover
8. @KB_314 - 1x LP/SL Reo Grand (Tumbled), 1x LP RM2 (Brass), 1x Brass Button Cover, 4x 6ml Bottles, 1x 6ml Bottle & Tube Kit, 4x Magnets, 1x Spring, 4x 1mm o rings, 4x 1.5mm o rings
9. @Silver - 1x LP Reo Grand Solid Body (Raw tumbled aluminium) with normal door (Metallic Red), 1 x Aluminium Button Cover

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Silver (8/3/15)

Hi @Oupa, I have updated the list above with my order at the bottom of the list.

Just to make clear, I am going for :
- a non-SL Reo.
- Low Profile
*- Raw tumbled *body and a *metallic red *door


----------



## Daniel (8/3/15)

Is it safe to say this pre-order is now closed ? 

The anticipation is going to kill me ..... can't wait !


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (8/3/15)

Nice one @Silver

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Oupa (8/3/15)

Thanks all! Technically open till midnight


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (8/3/15)

1. @Kaizer - 1 x LP REO Grand Solid body (White) with SL door (Metallic Blue)
2. @Vincent - 1 x LP/SL REO Grand White, 3 x o-rings for atomizer, 5 x 6ml bottle + tube kits, 1 x aluminium button, 1 x Grand repair kit
3. @Jos - 1 x REO Grand White LP/SL
4. @Attie - 1x LP REO Grand Solid body (Black Anodized) with SL door (Kawasaki Green), 1x REO Grand SL Door (Orange), 1 x Aluminium Button Cover
5. @Imthiaz Khan - 4 x LP/SL Reo Grand in Metallic Blue, 3 x LP RM2, 6 x Aluminium Button Covers, 6 x Delrin Black Drip Tips, 1 x Magnet, 6 x Reomizer Post Screws
6. @Apovic -1 x LP/SL REO Grand body (White) with SL door (Metallic Blue)
7. @Daniel - 1x LP REO Grand Solid body (Black Anodized) with SL door (Metallic Blue) , 3 x o-rings for RM2 , 1 x 6ml bottle and tube kit , 5 x 6ml bottles , 1 x black delrin button cover
8. @KB_314 - 1x LP/SL Reo Grand (Tumbled), 1x LP RM2 (Brass), 1x Brass Button Cover, 4x 6ml Bottles, 1x 6ml Bottle & Tube Kit, 4x Magnets, 1x Spring, 4x 1mm o rings, 4x 1.5mm o rings
9. @Silver - 1x LP Reo Grand Solid Body (Raw tumbled aluminium) with normal door (Metallic Red), 1 x Aluminium Button Cover


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (8/3/15)

@Oupa, added 2 more Aluminium Button Covers


----------



## Silver (8/3/15)

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Nice one @Silver



Lol, thanks

But your order is epic. I dont know anyone else that has ordered 4 at once
Go big!
I like it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/3/15)

Silver said:


> Lol, thanks
> 
> But your order is epic. I dont know anyone else that has ordered 4 at once
> Go big!
> I like it



The last lunatic that bulk bought REO's was someone called Hi Ho who ordered three at once!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (8/3/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> The last lunatic that bulk bought REO's was someone called Hi Ho who ordered three at once!



Lol @Rob Fisher - you are right
It was my indecision of going for the mini or not that got the better of me. 
Always knew i wanted two grands to have two flavours, but then thought about the hectic shipping and just threw in the Mini. This was before Vapour Mountain sold the Reos. 
So glad i went for the mini. Love it to bits.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (8/3/15)

Hehe, thanks @Silver. It's crazy but yeah there's method to my madness, lol 
Have to work lots of overtime as well . Anyways, I am off to work now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PuffingCrow (9/3/15)

1. @Kaizer - 1 x LP REO Grand Solid body (White) with SL door (Metallic Blue)
2. @Vincent - 1 x LP/SL REO Grand White, 3 x o-rings for atomizer, 5 x 6ml bottle + tube kits, 1 x aluminium button, 1 x Grand repair kit
3. @Jos - 1 x REO Grand White LP/SL
4. @Attie - 1x LP REO Grand Solid body (Black Anodized) with SL door (Kawasaki Green), 1x REO Grand SL Door (Orange), 1 x Aluminium Button Cover
5. @Imthiaz Khan - 4 x LP/SL Reo Grand in Metallic Blue, 3 x LP RM2, 6 x Aluminium Button Covers, 6 x Delrin Black Drip Tips, 1 x Magnet, 6 x Reomizer Post Screws
6. @Apovic -1 x LP/SL REO Grand body (White) with SL door (Metallic Blue)
7. @Daniel - 1x LP REO Grand Solid body (Black Anodized) with SL door (Metallic Blue) , 3 x o-rings for RM2 , 1 x 6ml bottle and tube kit , 5 x 6ml bottles , 1 x black delrin button cover
8. @KB_314 - 1x LP/SL Reo Grand (Tumbled), 1x LP RM2 (Brass), 1x Brass Button Cover, 4x 6ml Bottles, 1x 6ml Bottle & Tube Kit, 4x Magnets, 1x Spring, 4x 1mm o rings, 4x 1.5mm o rings
9. @Silver - 1x LP Reo Grand Solid Body (Raw tumbled aluminium) with normal door (Metallic Red), 1 x Aluminium Button Cover
10. @PuffingCrow - 1 x LP/SL REO Grand body (Black Anodized) with SL Door (Black Anodized), 1 x black Delrin button cover.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (9/3/15)

PuffingCrow said:


> 10. @PuffingCrow - 1 x LP/SL REO Grand body (Black Anodized) with SL Door (Black Anodized), 1 x black Delrin button cover.


That will be big brother/sister to my Mini!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oupa (9/3/15)

Thanks for all the pre orders guys! So here is the final list. Please confirm all is correct. If there are no objections, our order will go in this evening.

1. @Kaizer - 1 x LP REO Grand Solid body (White) with SL door (Metallic Blue)
2. @Vincent - 1 x LP/SL REO Grand White, 3 x o-rings for atomizer, 5 x 6ml bottle + tube kits, 1 x aluminium button, 1 x Grand repair kit
3. @Jos - 1 x REO Grand White LP/SL
4. @Attie - 1x LP REO Grand Solid body (Black Anodized) with SL door (Kawasaki Green), 1x REO Grand SL Door (Orange), 1 x Aluminium Button Cover
5. @Imthiaz Khan - 4 x LP/SL Reo Grand in Metallic Blue, 3 x LP RM2, 6 x Aluminium Button Covers, 6 x Delrin Black Drip Tips, 1 x Magnet, 6 x Reomizer Post Screws
6. @Apovic -1 x LP/SL REO Grand body (White) with SL door (Metallic Blue)
7. @Daniel - 1x LP REO Grand Solid body (Black Anodized) with SL door (Metallic Blue) , 3 x o-rings for RM2 , 1 x 6ml bottle and tube kit , 5 x 6ml bottles , 1 x black delrin button cover
8. @KB_314 - 1x LP/SL Reo Grand (Tumbled), 1x LP RM2 (Brass), 1x Brass Button Cover, 4x 6ml Bottles, 1x 6ml Bottle & Tube Kit, 4x Magnets, 1x Spring, 4x 1mm o rings, 4x 1.5mm o rings
9. @Silver - 1x LP Reo Grand Solid Body (Raw tumbled aluminium) with normal door (Metallic Red), 1 x Aluminium Button Cover
10. @PuffingCrow - 1 x LP/SL REO Grand body (Black Anodized) with SL Door (Black Anodized), 1 x black Delrin button cover.


----------



## Oupa (9/3/15)

Also make sure you paid your deposit to secure your pre order: http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/shop/new/reo-pre-order-deposit/


----------



## PuffingCrow (9/3/15)

Andre said:


> That will be big brother/sister to my Mini!


@Andre lol yes looks like it, dam now i want a mini also, REO are so adictive.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KB_314 (9/3/15)

All in order from my side, and deposit paid

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (9/3/15)

KB_314 said:


> All in order from my side, and deposit paid


Now for the waiting part - it is horrible!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (9/3/15)

All good from my side @Oupa


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (9/3/15)

Sorry @Oupa, apologies for the late change, can I please remove the Aluminium Button Covers?


----------



## Silver (10/3/15)

Hi @Oupa
Deposit paid and have sent you proof of payment via email


----------



## Oupa (10/3/15)

Thanks all. No problem @Imthiaz Khan , we always keep stock of those, so they can go into stock.


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (10/3/15)

Thank you @Oupa! Appreciated!


----------



## Oupa (11/3/15)

Hi All

Just wanted to let you all know that the pre order price will be slightly more than anticipated.

On 2 March we posted in this thread that it will be "similar" to the previous pre order, and then this happened since then:




This meant that our cost on a REO went up by R200 since the previous pre order in November 2014. Due to our very small margins on our REOSmods products, we are now forced to apply slight increases as follows:

REO Grand or Mini - Solid body and solid door: From R2150 to R2300
REO Grand or Mini - Solid body with SL door: From R2250 to R2400
REO Grand or Mini - SL Body and SL door: From R2350 to R2500

So R150 increase on all REOs. There will be other small increases on Reomizers and accessories... but should be very limited increases of R5 - R30 depending on the item.

So yeah... the mighty *$* is shafting us big time at the moment. And please, if anyone is unhappy with the small increases, please feel free to comment here or you are welcome to email us on info@vapourmountain.co.za to discuss.

Regards
Team VM


----------



## johan (11/3/15)

That is 100% acceptable @Oupa, nobody could foreseen such a quick spike in the R/$ exchange rate - some economists now forecast 13:1 within the next 3 months.


----------



## PuffingCrow (11/3/15)

Oupa said:


> Hi All
> 
> Just wanted to let you all know that the pre order price will be slightly more than anticipated.
> 
> ...



@Oupa I am still happy with the pricing, I would still like to go ahead and get a my REO I fear that it wont be to long before we will be paying even more for Reo


----------



## Oupa (11/3/15)

13:1 would just be madness!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## KieranD (11/3/15)

johan said:


> That is 100% acceptable @Oupa, nobody could foreseen such a quick spike in the R/$ exchange rate - some economists now forecast 13:1 within the next 3 months.


I want to dislike this SOOOO much!!!


----------



## Oupa (11/3/15)

Where did things go wrong so quickly? See forecasts for 2014 and 2015 made back in Sept 2013: http://www.moneyweb.co.za/archive/rand-to-the-dollar-the-end-of-single-digits/

If only they knew...


----------



## Silver (11/3/15)

That's fine by me and totally acceptable @Oupa. Go ahead with my order.


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (11/3/15)

Eish, that's x4 for me


----------



## johan (11/3/15)

KieranD said:


> I want to dislike this SOOOO much!!!



Me too! but realities .......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KB_314 (11/3/15)

Understandable @Oupa - please go ahead with my order.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (13/3/15)

Hello @Oupa, just wanna check if the order has been placed already and more or less when will you be expecting delivery. Thanks!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Oupa (17/3/15)

Sorry only see your question now Imthiaz. Yes order was placed. Will post right here when they land... don't want to guess a date this time and then disappoint people if its delayed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (17/3/15)

Cool, thank you @Oupa


----------



## DoubleD (21/3/15)

Hey @Oupa , will you have any extra reo's for the shop?


----------



## Daniel (21/3/15)

@DoubleD I am sure they will be ordering some additional stock ... maybe not with the R/$ in the pooper ...


----------



## DoubleD (21/3/15)

Daniel said:


> @DoubleD I am sure they will be ordering some additional stock ... maybe not with the R/$ in the pooper ...



Man I hope so


----------



## Andre (21/3/15)

DoubleD said:


> Hey @Oupa , will you have any extra reo's for the shop?


Yes, he will have a few.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## DoubleD (21/3/15)

Andre said:


> Yes, he will have a few.



Awesome, I'll PM him now for the colors


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (26/3/15)

Are we getting any closer to the delivery date @Oupa ?


----------



## Jakey (26/3/15)

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Are we getting any closer to the delivery date @Oupa ?


With every second that passes you getting closer bro  sjoe I cant imagine how you guys are feeling, I didnt evens order one and im anxiously waiting for the delivery to come haha. Hang in there buddy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## abdul (26/3/15)

I'm waiting for spares and a black sl door. Lol. Hope You ordered some


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (26/3/15)

Thanks @Jakey, can't wait for this order to arrive bro 
The wait is a killer

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (26/3/15)

I did @abdul 
Well not doors but Reos


----------



## Jakey (26/3/15)

abdul said:


> I'm waiting for spares and a black sl door. Lol. Hope You ordered some


If you looking for a black sl door I think I know where you can get 1......


----------



## abdul (26/3/15)

Jakey said:


> If you looking for a black sl door I think I know where you can get 1......



Lol we discussed this already dude. U refuse to give it to me. Or somebody else?

@Imthiaz Khan meant I hope @Oupa ordered extras so I can order


Imthiaz Khan said:


> I did @abdul
> Well not doors but Reos


----------



## Andre (27/3/15)

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Thanks @Jakey, can't wait for this order to arrive bro
> The wait is a killer


Your Reo mail is going to be epic. Cannot wait to see a picture of the blue quadruplets.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (27/3/15)

Lol, ok cool @abdul 

Thank you @Andre  Can't wait to have them in my hands


----------



## Oupa (27/3/15)

In the air as we speak guys. Hope to have them early next week. I used courier via a freight forwarder in the states... that added a few days. Rather a few extra days than a few months  I just don't trust SAPO anymore... sorry!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Thanks 4


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (27/3/15)

YAY  Fantastic news @Oupa 
I am so super excited and amped    
Can't wait


----------



## Oupa (31/3/15)

REOs have landed! Customs JHB at the moment. Delivery to us tomorrow afternoon or Thursday morning.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Thanks 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/3/15)

Oupa said:


> REOs have landed! Customs JHB at the moment. Delivery to us tomorrow afternoon or Thursday morning.


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (31/3/15)

Hope your son is feeling better @Oupa!
Thank you for the update! Appreciated!
So we will most likely only get the Reos next week. Hope it will be before the long weekend though


----------



## DoubleD (31/3/15)

Oupa said:


> REOs have landed! Customs JHB at the moment. Delivery to us tomorrow afternoon or Thursday morning.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DoubleD (31/3/15)

@Andre @Apovic You guys dont understand, I feel like a drug addict who needs a reo fix

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Oupa (7/4/15)

REO invoices going out today, please keep a look out. We are ready to ship from tomorrow morning

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Attie (7/4/15)

@Oupa

I have not yet received my invoice, are they still being sent out?

Thanks


----------



## KB_314 (7/4/15)

Sounds great @Oupa - please also include my 100ml Peach Rooibos when you send the invoice because I haven't yet paid for that.

Very exciting week especially for us first-time Reo owners!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (7/4/15)

Also didn't receive mine as yet @Oupa


----------



## Oupa (8/4/15)

All outstanding invoices on their way shortly. Apologies for the delay.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Oupa (8/4/15)

REO update:

Most REOs have been sent today, except for 5. We tried our best to get them all out, but our courier did not deliver our waybills as ordered and we ran out today (the juice special we were running over the last week or so really killed our stock). We will be getting more waybills tomorrow morning and the remaining orders will then be shipped overnight. All REO orders should arrive at their owners before the weekend. So BIG apologies to the following gentleman, who will receive their orders on Friday:

@DoubleD 
@PuffingCrow 
@Daniel 
@Vincent 
@Jos 

The 5 of you will receive a little "care package" with your REO order to make the extra wait worth it 

Thanks again to all for your REO orders, your patience and ongoing support!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## DoubleD (8/4/15)

Oupa said:


> REO update:
> 
> Most REOs have been sent today, except for 5. We tried our best to get them all out, but our courier did not deliver our waybills as ordered and we ran out today (the juice special we were running over the last week or so really killed our stock). We will be getting more waybills tomorrow morning and the remaining orders will then be shipped overnight. All REO orders should arrive at their owners before the weekend. So BIG apologies to the following gentleman, who will receive their orders on Friday:
> 
> ...



I'm just happy that I own a Reo so soon in my vaping journey 

Thank you so much @Oupa

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel (8/4/15)

Thanks @Oupa at least I took some fresh batteries and wick etc to work today  , so ETA Friday ?


----------



## Oupa (8/4/15)

Friday yes!


----------



## Oupa (9/4/15)

Just a quick note to all the REO mail receivers... If you did not receive the little baggie with the allan key to set the centre pin in your package, please let us know at info@vapourmountain.co.za and we will get one to you asap.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jos (9/4/15)

#excitement


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## KB_314 (10/4/15)

Got mine today! Haven't even opened it up. Gonna be REOweekend.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rvdwesth (10/4/15)

I am soooooo in for the next round


----------



## Oupa (10/4/15)

We actually ordered 9 extra REOs for stock but they were gulped up by the vultures even before they landed 

Thanks for all the love and support guys.

Mega REO mail...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## rvdwesth (10/4/15)

No probs @Oupa I'll wait a bit.


----------



## Silver (10/4/15)

epic photo @Oupa !
How many Reos in total was there?


----------



## Andre (10/4/15)

KB_314 said:


> Got mine today! Haven't even opened it up. Gonna be REOweekend.


Awesome, do not forget to post in the Reo Mail thread.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre (10/4/15)

Oupa said:


> We actually ordered 9 extra REOs for stock but they were gulped up by the vultures even before they landed
> 
> Thanks for all the love and support guys.
> 
> ...


Way to go. You will have to start the next round asap!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Oupa (10/4/15)

23 in total!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Jos (10/4/15)

@Imthiaz Khan is very quite must be suffering from a serious Silver by now chain vaping with his 4 new girls

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (10/4/15)

Jos said:


> @Imthiaz Khan is very quite must be suffering from a serious Silver by now chain vaping with his 4 new girls


Yip, cannot wait to see that picture in the Reo Mail thread!


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (12/4/15)

@Jos and @Andre, sorry I was on holiday 
Will post a pic in the Reo mail thread soon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bartho (25/5/15)

@Oupa when is the next pre order?

Reactions: Like 1


----------

